# Hello? It's still freezing up here. Anybody still watching Ice Road Truckers?



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I suppose it's implied since the new season fo Ice Road Truckers started weeks ago and nobody mentioned it.

Anybody still watching?

I sampled a few shows to see that Lisa is back and so is Hugh the Polar Bear and Alex. 

Why in the h* do they still have Drew Sherwood and Rick Yamm in the cast on the guide? They musta had a contract for the whole run or something. I gotta guess that the Carlisle and the ice road mangers told the producers that they don't want those clowns anywhere near. As it was they watched Hugh and Alex real close until they proved themselves.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I started watching Ice Road Truckers on Hulu. I don't have cable or the history channel. I finished season 1, season 2 is almost done with 2 episodes to go, season 3 is not on hulu.com or history.com but I found it on netflix (queued), the current season 4 is only a few weeks along and on history.com, started june 6th?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

We still watch it. It's nice to come in after a 110&#176; day and watch the alternate extreme.

They've been advertising the next series, I guess they ran out of places in NA where it snows, so they are going to the Himalayas.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

netringer said:


> Why in the h* do they still have Drew Sherwood and Rick Yamm in the cast on the guide? They musta had a contract for the whole run or something. I gotta guess that the Carlisle and the ice road mangers told the producers that they don't want those clowns anywhere near. As it was they watched Hugh and Alex real close until they proved themselves.


If anybody is a "clown", it's Hugh. He is the stereotypical brash, overweight, overego'd trucker. At the beginning of Season 2 he almost never left Fairbanks, because he had to signed off by the company's safety trainers, and they had some real reservations about him and his commitment to safety. They probably still do, but I guess the History Channel money was too good to pass up.

If they saw Season 1 they probably never would have let him use their trucks, given the condition of his own and especially the one he loaned to Rick, which didn't even have a working heater :down: And then he had the nerve to call Rick a crybaby for complaining about the lack of a working heater. (I would make a comment here about Hugh's "insulation" being more generous than Rick's, but then I'd probably get flamed and accused of making fun of overweight people. Of which I am also a member.) And then the whole "I made him a man" comment about Rick. Please 

I did laugh when that trucker on the CB told Hugh to take his fat azz back to Canada  If I knew who it was I'd buy that guy a case of beer when I go visit Alaska in a couple of months. I guess the other truckers have had enough of his antics.

Alex OTOH is far more representative of a professional truck driver. For that matter so are Lisa and the other drivers. But I guess without Hugh it would be a boring show about trucking during an Alaskan winter.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I haven't seen but a few episodes of this show but I found it very intriguing. I think I just keep forgetting it's on!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

RonDawg said:


> ...Alex OTOH is far more representative of a professional truck driver. For that matter so are Lisa and the other drivers. But I guess without Hugh it would be a boring show about trucking during an Alaskan winter.


Well, I'm thinking it is boring and I may be deleting the Season Pass...nah, I just let the shows get deleted unwatched.

The only new thing they add is more computer graphics of the terrible things that _could_ happen.

Otherwise, it's "nnnn is halfway up the trail (show map) at nnnnn with xxx miles to go and it's snowing." Snooooooore.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Here's a season-by-season recap:

Season 1 - Pretty interesting profession and drama
Season 2 - More of the same, more manufactured drama, getting old and repetitive
Season 3 - Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

KD


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

netringer said:


> Well, I'm thinking it is boring and I may be deleting the Season Pass...nah, I just let the shows get deleted unwatched.
> 
> The only new thing they add is more computer graphics of the terrible things that _could_ happen.
> 
> Otherwise, it's "nnnn is halfway up the trail (show map) at nnnnn with xxx miles to go and it's snowing." Snooooooore.


I mentioned this in a different thread, but Season 2 wasn't all that special as compared to Season 1, where they did most of their driving over what are open bodies of water during the summer. Everything after that is simply a rehash of Season 2.

I haven't been watching this season, but as my U-verse DVR has been padding my recordings, I caught a glimpse of the preview of the upcoming episode where Hugh gets dissed over the CB. So naturally I had to record that episode 

If History Channel wants something real special, have Hugh drive a load of munitions over Afghanistan's Salang Pass during the dead of winter. Let's see how the "Polar Bear" survives among warrior clans who are stuck in the 15th Century


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

kdelande said:


> Here's a season-by-season recap:
> 
> Season 1 - Pretty interesting profession and drama
> Season 2 - More of the same, more manufactured drama, getting old and repetitive
> ...


Pretty much this... if they condensed it into 30 minutes with just all the good action shots, I'd watch it. otherwise, it's a snoozer after one season (doesn't matter which one, they all appear to be the same).


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

kdelande said:


> Here's a season-by-season recap:
> 
> Season 1 - Pretty interesting profession and drama
> Season 2 - More of the same, more manufactured drama, getting old and repetitive
> ...


Yeah, it was pretty high on our list of stuff to watch in Season 1. The only thing that we didn't really like was the multiple resets after each commercial break that made a 30 minute show into a 1 hour show.

I don't even know if we watched all of Season 2. Probably so, but a bunch of skipping and fast forwarding.

I wasn't even aware that there were other seasons made.

Edit: Or what Hank said above.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Against my better judgment, I caught an episode of the latest IRT season.

Not surprisingly, Hugh is back, though at least in the one episode I saw he seems a lot more subdued. What was surprising was to see Rick Yemm back, as I thought he'd never work the same routes with Hugh ever again.. Lisa and Alex are also back. Alex's relief guy Dave from IRT: Deadliest Roads (the one filmed in India) also joins the cast.

This year it appears to be Americans vs. Canadians. Hugh, Rick, and Alex are working out of Winnipeg. Lisa, Dave, and a couple new members are working for Carlile out of Fairbanks.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Still ike the show as a summer diversion. Probably wouldn't watch furing the tv season.

Sounds like Hugh and Alex may have been thrown off Alaska's ice roads after last year's screwups. Certainly Hugh sounds bitter continually saying how Canada's ice roads are so much more dangerous (although it seems to be the opposite to me).

The new guy Dave was an arse in India and has continued with more of the same in Alaska. Wish they would throw him off the show or he would run into a ditch. They got a new hot girl to compete with Lisa for our attention. She is pretty green so they have not let her on the road yet.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I watched IRT: Deadliest Roads. That was nuts. I only watched the first season of IRT. Since then, I've occasionally caught shows that just happened to be on the channel my TV was on.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I've actually just started watching this show so I have lots to catch up on.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

LifeIsABeach said:


> They got a new hot girl to compete with Lisa for our attention. She is pretty green so they have not let her on the road yet.


The last few minutes of the recent episode with her in the hot springs? Yikes -- talk about sex pandering for ratings. I'm sure (ok, "hope") we'll start seeing some cat-fights between Maya and Lisa pretty soon. Surely they won't get along. They should both visit the hot springs to work out their aggressions.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I liked this show in the first season. But after a while my thoughts were affirmed that these roads especially ones over water are monitored and maintained for safety, and the drivers are pretty safe too. But the show is edited like these drivers are in constant danger and they show animations of what could go wrong. 

I would be more entertained by a show that just showed regular truckers hauling stuff across the interstates of the US. At least there would be more scenery and variety.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Lucky. We're still running reruns of IRT: Deadliest Roads here.

I'd love to see how the IRTR experience changes those drivers now on regular IRT. (I still remember Lisa's comment from IRTR "I want to be back on the Dalton, where it's safe")


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Sounds like Hugh and Alex may have been thrown off Alaska's ice roads after last year's screwups.


They were all thrown off the ice road from Season 1 from what I understand. It is privately owned and apparently the company that owned the road was NOT amused.

OTOH the Dalton Highway is a public road (I drove part of it on my Alaska trip last summer) so they can't be restricted in the same way. I don't know about the Canadian roads being featured this season.

Hugh and Alex being restricted to Canada this season may have more to do with immigration issues. Although Canadians and Americans can go across the border with few restrictions, as they are on the show the State Department may require "entertainer" permits/visas. A similar incident happened to Top Gear for the episode when they drove a Corvette, a Challenger, and a CTS-V from San Francisco to the Bonneville Salt Flats.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Hank said:


> The last few minutes of the recent episode with her in the hot springs? Yikes -- talk about sex pandering for ratings. I'm sure (ok, "hope") we'll start seeing some cat-fights between Maya and Lisa pretty soon. Surely they won't get along. They should both visit the hot springs to work out their aggressions.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Sounds like Hugh and Alex may have been thrown off Alaska's ice roads after last year's screwups. Certainly Hugh sounds bitter continually saying how Canada's ice roads are so much more dangerous (although it seems to be the opposite to me).


Don't know about Alex, but Hugh probably decided he didn't like working in America anymore. Half the shows last year had Hugh at the weigh station. Rick never made an appearance on the Alaskan roads.

And Hugh is has the showman personality. The road he is currently on is always the most dangerous.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

RonDawg said:


> They were all thrown off the ice road from Season 1 from what I understand. It is privately owned and apparently the company that owned the road was NOT amused.
> 
> OTOH the Dalton Highway is a public road (I drove part of it on my Alaska trip last summer) so they can't be restricted in the same way. I don't know about the Canadian roads being featured this season.
> 
> Hugh and Alex being restricted to Canada this season may have more to do with immigration issues. Although Canadians and Americans can go across the border with few restrictions, as they are on the show the State Department may require "entertainer" permits/visas. *A similar incident happened to Top Gear for the episode when they drove a Corvette, a Challenger, and a CTS-V from San Francisco to the Bonneville Salt Flats.*


They were journalists, they just collected facts. No entertainment was provided in the making of their reports.... ;-)

FWIW, I think Hugh is a jackass. I was happy when he was gone and sad that he is back.

Haven't see the Hot Tub episode but now have something to look forward to.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Rick Rick Rick... keep saying this phrase. "When in doubt, power it out."  Lol. Wonder why Rick was first in the convoy and not Hugh? I figured you would want the most experienced up front for situtaitons just like that hairpin corner. 

I was suprised that Hugh said a load like this is equivilant to 15 loads on the Dalton. If that is the case I'd switch too. 

Also, wtf? Don't these drivers check their vehicles out to see if they have any spare tires before they go 600 miles into the center of nowhere? 

Hats off to Phil? for riding with Maya. She scares me from here. 

On to Dave. I liked him on IRT Deadliest roads but seems like he doesn't like any suggestions or negative feedback. Either that or his first 'teacher' lit him up and hes still fired up about it.

No Lisa this ep? and I miss Jack.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

jeepair said:


> Rick Rick Rick... keep saying this phrase. "When in doubt, power it out."  Lol. Wonder why Rick was first in the convoy and not Hugh? I figured you would want the most experienced up front for situtaitons just like that hairpin corner.


I think the thinking here is to put the least experienced person up front, so he will set the pace. Otherwise he could get left behind, and could possibly be pressured to drive faster than he is comfortable with, though with a rear pilot car it wouldn't be so much of an issue.



> I was suprised that Hugh said a load like this is equivilant to 15 loads on the Dalton. If that is the case I'd switch too.


I missed every episode up to last week's but I'm sensing that Hugh...might actually be portrayed as *professional *this season  At least for last week's episode and this, he hasn't been shown doing anything wild and reckless, except for the short blurb showing him thrashing one of Carlile's trucks last year, which then got assigned to Dave this episode 

But, he easily got through that hairpin curve in one try, and without damaging his load, unlike Rick. Also unlike Rick, he didn't blow out tires on those bumps. His experience definitely shows.



> On to Dave. I liked him on IRT Deadliest roads but seems like he doesn't like any suggestions or negative feedback. Either that or his first 'teacher' lit him up and hes still fired up about it.


I liked Dave on _Deadliest Roads _but for some reason he's coming across as a total jackwad this season. He pissed off his first trainer, and then whined when he got the truck that Hugh drove last season.



> No Lisa this ep? and I miss Jack.


They were more focused on Maya's training and Dave's temper tantrums for this episode.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Guess this is still the thread, or nobody is watching?

Hugh, OMG. I thought the trailer was about to tip over after he blew a few tires. Don't you think if you were about to go 700+ miles into nowhere you'd have some sort of spare tire and a way to change it. Support Vehicle? A few bonus points for taking out the SKS and doing some plinking. 

Alex, great job passing Hugh and picking up the dummies in the overturned truck. LOL, Lord bless these dummies. ROFLMAO. 

Rick. Hats off to you for taking Hughs load the final distance.

Guy travelling with Lisa, roflamo. You see how big his eyes were when he kept saying stop to Lisa. How about you keep going a little until she stops? Something about him I don't like.

Dave, Jeez you sure turned into an ass since India. Or I just never saw it before.

I sure like that training guy with Maya. Seems like a nice layed back guy doing his job very well.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

RonDawg said:


> Against my better judgment, I caught an episode of the latest IRT season.
> 
> Not surprisingly, Hugh is back, though at least in the one episode I saw he seems a lot more subdued. What was surprising was to see Rick Yemm back, as I thought he'd never work the same routes with Hugh ever again.. Lisa and Alex are also back. Alex's relief guy Dave from IRT: Deadliest Roads (the one filmed in India) also joins the cast.
> 
> This year it appears to be Americans vs. Canadians. Hugh, Rick, and Alex are working out of Winnipeg. Lisa, Dave, and a couple new members are working for Carlile out of Fairbanks.





LifeIsABeach said:


> ...
> Sounds like Hugh and Alex may have been thrown off Alaska's ice roads after last year's screwups. Certainly Hugh sounds bitter continually saying how Canada's ice roads are so much more dangerous (although it seems to be the opposite to me).
> 
> ...


I only caught about half an episode as I was channel surfing. I didn't have any temptation to restore my deleted SP.

All of the truckers on the Dalton worked for Carlisle. They won't say it, but we can guess that Hugh and Alex weren't rehired, just as they were banned after the first season. Note again that last season they didn't even try to get Rick hired and licenses in the US.. Remember that Hugh checked his load of generators and saw that they were banging against each other and said, "That not on me. I didn't load 'em," drove on to let them get thoroughly banged up and got pissed when he was called on it. Not a lot of point in checking your load and saying, "Yep. It's f*'d up."

Now we have F-up Rick back for entertainment but they're in Canada.

I'm surprised that Carlisle let the TV crew back at all in Alaska.

Sorry, Thom, I know you're trying everything but you dont' get any more of my time for "meanwhile 550 miles north in....." Enjoy your last season.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

jeepair said:


> A few bonus points for taking out the SKS and doing some plinking.


I was wondering about that...I thought Canada had very strict gun laws?



> Guy travelling with Lisa, roflamo. You see how big his eyes were when he kept saying stop to Lisa. How about you keep going a little until she stops? Something about him I don't like.


That was hilarious. Between his hubcap-sized eyeballs, and that parka he was wearing, I didn't even recognize it was Tony.



> Dave, Jeez you sure turned into an ass since India.


That he did, and he's being treated as an outcast by EVERYBODY. Obviously Rick can't talk to him over the CB, but I doubt Lisa would want to be associated with him either.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

netringer said:


> All of the truckers on the Dalton worked for Carlisle. They won't say it, but we can guess that Hugh and Alex weren't rehired, just as they were banned after the first season. Note again that last season they didn't even try to get Rick hired and licenses in the US.. Remember that Hugh checked his load of generators and saw that they were banging against each other and said, "That not on me. I didn't load 'em," drove on to let them get thoroughly banged up and got pissed when he was called on it. Not a lot of point in checking your load and saying, "Yep. It's f*'d up."
> 
> Now we have F-up Rick back for entertainment but they're in Canada.
> 
> ...


I don't recall Rick EVER working the Dalton. IIRC he worked Season 1 on the REAL ice road, then was absent until _Deadliest Roads._ The only Canadian drivers I remember being hired by Carlile are Alex and Hugh.

I can certainly see Carlile not hiring Hugh again (especially seeing him thrash one of their trucks) but Alex acted professionally.

As far as why they let the camera crews back in...money talks, BS walks.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I guess it was just editing, but right before Lisa went into the ditch, she asked Tony if anyone was coming and he said just be careful. Then the truck comes by and off she goes. If she was the lead driver, why would she be asking the guy behind her if anyone was coming?


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I guess it was just editing, but right before Lisa went into the ditch, she asked Tony if anyone was coming and he said just be careful. Then the truck comes by and off she goes. If she was the lead driver, why would she be asking the guy behind her if anyone was coming?


I was wondering the same thing. He also saw the truck first and told her to watch out. Only thing I could think of was maybe she was going down a hill and he was still near the top and had a better vantage point.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I watched the deadliest roads one, and thinking I'd get into the original IRT I started recording it.

I haven't been in the mood to watch a single episode.

So to answer the OPs question: no.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Looks like Hugh and Rick were shown the Boot after the past episode. I'd fire Hugh's ass too after an attitude like his. His "they're junk" and "I don't care, they're not mine" attitude sucks. LOL at him spinning his wheels in the snow trying to leave after told to get out. Wonder how Discovery is going to bail him, and Rick, out of this mess.

I was kind of hoping Maya would have plowed into Tony's truck during the white out only because I still think he's an ass. Good job by Maya to drive it solo. 

Lisa should have said "I deserve another chance" and not go so meekly into the night.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I wonder how much longer this show can last. The show itself is no longer welcome at Yellowknife. Hugh and Rick aren't allowed on the Dalton and then get fired in Winnipeg.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It could last a while if they cut out all the BS and repetitive crap, and make it a 30 minute show with just the interesting parts. I stopped watching because it took too long to wade through all the crap to see just one cool thing.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Why did Yellowknife toss the show?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/story/2008/01/07/tv-iceroad.html



> Late last year, producers with the History Channel approached representatives of the mining companies that built the Contwoyto road about filming a second season. But they said they are not interested, claiming the network misrepresented their industry by making it look riskier than it really is.
> 
> "It's a TV series built around this romantic notion of people making a dash for money and doing it at a very high risk," said Tom Hoefer, a spokesman with Diavik Diamond Mines Inc.
> 
> ...


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Hugh and Rick aren't allowed on the Dalton and then get fired in Winnipeg.


The Dalton is a public highway. Hugh and Rick can drive it all they want, as long as they can clear Immigration.

Hugh is not welcome back at Carlile, but again as long as he can clear the border, and can still drive, he can't be legally kept off the Dalton.

AFAIK Rick never worked in Alaska, only Hugh and Alex.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

jeepair said:


> Looks like Hugh and Rick were shown the Boot after the past episode. I'd fire Hugh's ass too after an attitude like his. His "they're junk" and "I don't care, they're not mine" attitude sucks. LOL at him spinning his wheels in the snow trying to leave after told to get out. Wonder how Discovery is going to bail him, and Rick, out of this mess.


Do what they have done since Season 1: find a trucking company that needs some History Channel cash.

While he has been mellow this season, Hugh is an embarrassment to the profession, and whatever respect Rick earned during _Dangerous Roads_ is quickly slipping away by hanging out with The Polar Bear.



> Lisa should have said "I deserve another chance" and not go so meekly into the night.


I actually agreed with the boss on this one. Not only did she get her truck stuck and damaged Tony's truck as he was getting her out, a couple of episodes ago she had trouble during the push-tow of another truck.

She's not completely out, just needs more practice time.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

RonDawg said:


> I actually agreed with the boss on this one. Not only did she get her truck stuck and damaged Tony's truck as he was getting her out, a couple of episodes ago she had trouble during the push-tow of another truck.
> 
> She's not completely out, just needs more practice time.


Like Lisa as a personality but she doesn't have the trucking skills in crunch time. She needs to do regular runs and an occasional heavy haul as just a pusher for a couple seasons before leading. Whats with her red hair anyways, it makes her look like she hadn't had a straight meal in a week!


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Guess Hugh and Rick are working for another outfit but it seems they already did a load for them this year? hmm. 

Wonder why someone doesn't design some sort of truck and trailer to pull the equipment up on those bad Canada ice roads. Guess the moneys not there and the damage to normal trucks/trailers doesn't justify it. With all of that bouncing around my kidneys would be killing me. lol.

The repair guy at the yard pulling Maya's truck. He wrapped the chain around the ball on the ball hitch. You don't do that, it can easily fly off. OMG. Guess if you don't own the equipment who cares what you break. He's lucky.

I though Lisa was stuck in Coldfoot like Dave from last week. Now all of a sudden she is back in Fairbanks with a truck on a trailer? Guess I missed something.

Alex aka Alice is always in the right place. That stranded family was lucky he was there.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Hugh makes for great tv but I wouldn't let him near any truck of mine. If I had any.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Ment said:


> Whats with her red hair anyways, it makes her look like she hadn't had a straight meal in a week!


She explained it the first episode this season. Don't remember the exact wording, but it had something to do with looking less girly and more mean. Or something like that. She probably would look good with red hair if it was done properly and not with one of those bad at-home dye jobs.

I love Maya's attitude when she got her "new" truck. Much better than Dave crying that everyone was out to get him.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

jeepair said:


> Guess Hugh and Rick are working for another outfit but it seems they already did a load for them this year? hmm.
> 
> Wonder why someone doesn't design some sort of truck and trailer to pull the equipment up on those bad Canada ice roads. Guess the moneys not there and the damage to normal trucks/trailers doesn't justify it. With all of that bouncing around my kidneys would be killing me. lol.
> 
> ...


Those Canadian ice roads are extremely rough but as the owner of First Nations Trucking told Hugh (when he fired him and Rick) the other truckers had no problem bringing his trailers back in one piece. It's Hugh and Rick's driving that caused all that damage.

As far as the towing of Maya's truck, I believe that was more done as an advertisement for Ford. I was starting to suspect that Ford paid for product placement, especially when an F150 Raptor was being used as a pilot car for Hugh and Rick's oversize load (that seems to be a bit of an expensive truck for that sort of purpose). But when the guy pulling Maya's truck said "Let's see how this EcoBoost engine pulls" and the closeups of the Ford emblems, I knew it was true. That truck also suspiciously had Michigan license plates.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I love Maya's attitude when she got her "new" truck. Much better than Dave crying that everyone was out to get him.


Maya wasn't as whiny as Dave, but when they showed a closeup of the odometer, that truck that she complained was "old" only had 132k miles. That's not high for a semi-truck used for long-distance hauling, and for that matter many people drive ordinary automobiles with that kind of mileage (including myself).

Dave has become the laughingstock of the Dalton, even more than Hugh (recalling the episode last season when he was "dissed" over the CB). I wonder if it is possible for him to make ONE trip without *****ing about something.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

RonDawg said:


> Those Canadian ice roads are extremely rough but as the owner of First Nations Trucking told Hugh (when he fired him and Rick) the other truckers had no problem bringing his trailers back in one piece. It's Hugh and Rick's driving that caused all that damage...


I dunno how anybody could let Rick drive one of their trucks after seeing him "Yee Haw!" as he floored it and tore it to shreds ont he rough roads, followed by "It wasn't my fault that the thing keeps breaking..." when he lost the entire battery box.

The show got banned after the first season because they didn't need these goofs saying - falsely - it was dangerous when they need more drivers.

As above, last season we had Hugh checking his load with, "Yeah, it's loaded wrong. That's not on me." so he proceeded to bounce on and tear up the goods. Looks like that hasn't changed.

To answer my OP, _I'm_ not watching anymore.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

RonDawg said:


> Maya wasn't as whiny as Dave, but when they showed a closeup of the odometer, that truck that she complained was "old" only had 132k miles. That's not high for a semi-truck used for long-distance hauling, and for that matter many people drive ordinary automobiles with that kind of mileage (including myself).


If most of those miles were on the gravel, pot-holed road that is the Dalton then it's probably pretty crappy. I'd also imagine miles on a cruiser is different than commuter miles.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Ment said:


> If most of those miles were on the gravel, pot-holed road that is the Dalton then it's probably pretty crappy. I'd also imagine miles on a cruiser is different than commuter miles.


When I drove the Dalton (southern end to Arctic Circle) last summer, it wasn't as bad as I thought. While some sections were washboard-ey, I thought some of LA's freeways had more potholes.

The worst section seemed to be the very southern end, and I suspect that is to discourage tourists. But after about 10 or so miles it surprisingly smooths out, and there are some recently paved sections as well.

As far as the trucks, they are built a lot more ruggedly than any passenger automobile.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

RonDawg said:


> Maya wasn't as whiny as Dave, but when they showed a closeup of the odometer, that truck that she complained was "old" only had 132k miles.


The funniest part about that was when she saw it she said, "This truck has over a million miles on it"! Not a math major I guess. lol


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

LifeIsABeach said:


> The funniest part about that was when she saw it she said, "This truck has over a million miles on it"! Not a math major I guess. lol


I'm guessing it rolled over?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

jeepair said:


> I'm guessing it rolled over?


That was my guess as well.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

But there is no indication of a rollover on the odometer itself. They only thing you can do is look at the DMV records and see if there was a time where it was over the current reading.

And 139k is just broken in for a semi. My previous employer had box truck that had made twice weekly trips of 800 roundtrip for years before it was consigned to local use. At 480k miles and when I drove it it was just about 10 years old. A semi with 139k miles couldn't have been older then 2 years at most. She got basically a new truck. Dave got one beat to heck by a driver that only cared if it didn't go 70.

And he is getting the frozen shoulder from the other truckers. And it's just plain childish and petty when it concerns something like an iced up bridge build with a significant grade. If you don't like him, don't hang around and chat but at least say, "Last time I drove over it, it was a sheet of ice." Don't say, "Oh, it's you. Anyone seen John?"


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

LifeIsABeach said:


> The funniest part about that was when she saw it she said, "This truck has over a million miles on it"! Not a math major I guess. lol


Apparently Maya had the same math instructor as the narrator, who talked about her load, a flatbed trailer containing one pickup truck which the narrator said weighs "10 tons."

A Ford F-350 crew cab with a toolbox bed weighs 20,000 pounds? 

I can believe the flatbed trailer with the pickup on top will weigh 10 tons put together, but not the pickup alone. Or is this the "rolling battering ram of death" that cwerdna speaks about in the car threads? 



MarkofT said:


> But there is no indication of a rollover on the odometer itself. They only thing you can do is look at the DMV records and see if there was a time where it was over the current reading.


A company as big as Carlile will have detailed maintenance records of their trucks.



> And 139k is just broken in for a semi. My previous employer had box truck that had made twice weekly trips of 800 roundtrip for years before it was consigned to local use. At 480k miles and when I drove it it was just about 10 years old. A semi with 139k miles couldn't have been older then 2 years at most. She got basically a new truck. Dave got one beat to heck by a driver that only cared if it didn't go 70.


Fairbanks to Prudhoe Bay is just over 500 miles and is a 17 1/2 hour drive each way per Google Maps. Assuming a twice-weekly round trip, that's 104,000 miles in just one year alone. So you're right, that "old" truck is really only a couple years old or less.



> And he is getting the frozen shoulder from the other truckers. And it's just plain childish and petty when it concerns something like an iced up bridge build with a significant grade. If you don't like him, don't hang around and chat but at least say, "Last time I drove over it, it was a sheet of ice." Don't say, "Oh, it's you. Anyone seen John?"


I agree it's childish but as that was not long after his blowup with Tony, something else must have happened to really turn everybody against him. His antics when he had mechanical troubles and blaming them on the mechanics, and how he got upset with them when they wouldn't heed his every beck and call, I'm sure won him no friends either.

When he was stuck in Coldfoot with Lisa due to the whiteout conditions, I noticed Lisa didn't really want to hang out with him, preferring instead to wait out the storm in her truck. That was despite them (and Rick) going through so much together in India.

That Yukon River Bridge is quite steep and fairly narrow too. And yes it's a long way down to the water, especially at the southern end.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

RonDawg said:


> When he was stuck in Coldfoot with Lisa due to the whiteout conditions, I noticed Lisa didn't really want to hang out with him, preferring instead to wait out the storm in her truck. That was despite them (and Rick) going through so much together in India.


Lisa was still in a mood after getting put on a van haul after her bad haul with Tony.

I think a bit of the issues this season are stemming from Tony and his accident earlier in the year. He seemed to have set off Dave for the whole season. He wasn't doing that great of a job pulling Lisa out and he was the one that picked a short tow cable to begin with. Phil didn't seem to have any issues with Dave and he even gave him a hammer when Dave needed one while the other drivers just ignored him.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

RonDawg said:


> Apparently Maya had the same math instructor as the narrator, who talked about her load, a flatbed trailer containing one pickup truck which the narrator said weighs "10 tons."
> 
> A Ford F-350 crew cab with a toolbox bed weighs 20,000 pounds?


Did he say it weighed 10 tons, or that it was a "10-ton pickup"? Because the latter refers to the maximum weight of the vehicle and the load its capable of towing (the Gross Combined Weight Rating). An F-350 would have a GCWR around 20,000 pounds.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

nataylor said:


> Did he say it weighed 10 tons, or that it was a "10-ton pickup"? Because the latter refers to the maximum weight of the vehicle and the load its capable of towing (the Gross Combined Weight Rating). An F-350 would have a GCWR around 20,000 pounds.


The narrator repeatedly said a pickup weighing 10 tons. I personally think the trailer with the pickup as its load weighed 10 tons, but the narrator, or the person doing the script, mistook that for a pickup weighing 10 tons.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

MarkofT said:


> Lisa was still in a mood after getting put on a van haul after her bad haul with Tony.
> 
> I think a bit of the issues this season are stemming from Tony and his accident earlier in the year. He seemed to have set off Dave for the whole season. He wasn't doing that great of a job pulling Lisa out and he was the one that picked a short tow cable to begin with. Phil didn't seem to have any issues with Dave and he even gave him a hammer when Dave needed one while the other drivers just ignored him.


True, but then I would think I'd want the company of a good friend even more. And Lisa went through far worse in India, and at least a couple of times had to be protected by Dave and Rick from the locals.

They didn't show enough of the interaction between Dave and Tony other than their ultimate blow-up, so I don't know if Dave is just being a whiny cry-baby or if Tony is being an unreasonable hard-ass. But in Tony's favor, I do recall Dave complaining about being treated like a rookie (well, you are the new guy, in an environment totally different from the Lower 48), and again Dave's constant whining and blaming of other people doesn't portray him as the professional he wants to be seen as.

As far as the tow cable, that could be all that Tony or Lisa had on them. Tony is also a senior driver and trainer, so if he felt the cable was too short he wouldn't have attempted it.

As I mentioned above, the fellow drivers giving him the cold shoulder could be the result of something the producers didn't show.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

More friction between Dave and others. Dave is definitely not being a team player but Tony calling him disrespectful is ironic when they have now twice shown people having to wait for Tony and do things on his schedule and not the companies schedule.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

RonDawg said:


> The narrator repeatedly said a pickup weighing 10 tons. I personally think the trailer with the pickup as its load weighed 10 tons, but the narrator, or the person doing the script, mistook that for a pickup weighing 10 tons.


I just watched last week's episode. One time I heard them mention the pickup, the exact wording was "but hauling a 10-ton pickup isn't the kind of challenge she was hoping for." All the other times were similar, using the words "10-ton pickup." That's a perfectly valid way to refer to the truck, given its GCWR. I guess some people might think that means the truck weighs 10 tons, even though it doesn't.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Who would have imagined that the two women, including one that's mostly eye-candy, would turn out to be much better drivers than three of the men? I will put Alex at #1. He's good enough that we don't see him very often, since he avoids most trouble. We mostly see him helping others in trouble.

Maya is the surprise to me. She made it alone to Prudhoe through the whiteout last week and was very solid this week. Props to her.

Lisa remains my favorite. I liked her before India but that was where she really won her driving spurs. It was nice to see her home and horses. I was hoping to see the dog she rescued in India but I think he was adopted by someone in California.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree that Tony is the pot calling the kettle black when it comes to being disrespectful. However, all 3 did have to spend the night in Coldfoot, so Dave's impatience didn't really benefit him the first day. Only on the second day did it benefit him (by allowing him to take the last southbound load), and even then just barely as the others rolled into town just as he was leaving.

However, Dave has done the unthinkable, and displaced Hugh as the IRT dooshbag. My gawd, no wonder the man has no friends in the 49th state. At least Hugh has one buddy, even if it is Rick.



nataylor said:


> I just watched last week's episode. One time I heard them mention the pickup, the exact wording was "but hauling a 10-ton pickup isn't the kind of challenge she was hoping for." All the other times were similar, using the words "10-ton pickup." That's a perfectly valid way to refer to the truck, given its GCWR. I guess some people might think that means the truck weighs 10 tons, even though it doesn't.


The narrator was trying to heighten the drama by implying the truck was heavier than it really was. And even if it was, 10 tons is a light load. Dave's load from last night's episode was 40 tons, which was his justification for his dooshy driving behavior.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Hugh to Rick, you did get your paperwork signed? Oafff. LOL. What a dodo. Your main purpose is to deliver a load, get it signed so you can get paid and return to do it again. How can anyone forget that. ???

I agree with Dave on the time. If someone says we are leaving by 7am, they damn well be ready BEFORE 7am so everyone can leave at the same time. 

Everything else Dave, your sure are an ass. Riding Maya's ass so close... Wonder if he will last as if they want a team player, he sure isnt. If they want someone to JUST deliver loads, he's the man so far.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

Anyone else expect Hugh to trash the shiny new Ford pickup when he was helping Rick get his truck started?


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

jeepair said:


> Wonder if he will last as if they want a team player, he sure isn't.





Spoiler



Previews for next week's show seem to indicate that due to his failing to stay with the convoy, his future employment at Carlile might be in jeopardy.





bikegeek said:


> Anyone else expect Hugh to trash the shiny new Ford pickup when he was helping Rick get his truck started?


I doubt it. As I said earlier, Ford is doing product placements for its F-150 line on the show, and that Raptor was definitely "placed." If say, they tore off the rear bumper while trying to pull a load it was not designed for, Ford probably has something in the contract where they can demand stuff involving their trucks be removed prior to airing.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

jeepair said:


> Everything else Dave, your sure are an ass. Riding Maya's ass so close... Wonder if he will last as if they want a team player, he sure isnt. If they want someone to JUST deliver loads, he's the man so far.


It's official...Dave was fired by Carlile. It's about time IMHO.

Dave really doesn't get it. He thinks it's everybody else's fault, that everybody is out to get him, that merely having the most loads automatically earns you respect.

If he hated it so much, he should have done what Drew Sherwood did in Season 1, and Alex Debogorski did in the first _IRT: Deadliest Roads_, and just gone home. Alex's early departure from _Deadliest Roads_ is the only reason _IRT_ viewers even know who Dave Redmon is. But I guess the History Channel money was too tempting for him to do just quit.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Dave would probably like working the routes Hugh/Rick/Alex are running. Can go at this own pace and not have to rely on anyone else or anyone on him.

Imagine him push-trucking on the Dalton.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Dave had an attitude problem but he got the job done. Looks like he'll be coming back for IRT: Deadliest Roads again.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Dave was not a team player at all and he deserved to get canned but even the boss said that it wasn't really about he ability to get the loads up and down the road. 

I did like his last jab at Tony when he mentioned people working their own schedules and making other wait for them, because he is absolutely dead on about that.

Of course with him out of the picture it gives Lisa a clear shot to win the load count so that is cool.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Maui said:


> I did like his last jab at Tony when he mentioned people working their own schedules and making other wait for them, because he is absolutely dead on about that.


Tony is a hypocrite.



Maui said:


> Of course with him out of the picture it gives Lisa a clear shot to win the load count so that is cool.


Whoever does should have an asterisk next to it because Dave probably would have won it.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

ncsercs said:


> Tony is a hypocrite.


Inconsiderate (for making people wait for him)? Most definitely.

Hypocrite? Never saw it.



> Whoever does should have an asterisk next to it because Dave probably would have won it.


If you don't make it to the end, you still lose. Doesn't matter if you were ahead originally. Would you be saying the same if Dave had an accident that totaled his truck, or if he ended up in the hospital like Alex did a few seasons ago?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I can see the accusation of Tony being a hypocrite. Whenever he talked about Dave it was about being a team player and respectful to the other drivers but twice this season we have see driver having to wait for Tony well after scheduled or agreed upon departure times...

1. List was left waiting for him in Coldfoot while he drank coffee with the guys. 

2. Maya and Dave were left waiting for him when they had to convoy the first time. 

That is not a "team" player.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Maui said:


> That is not a "team" player.


OK I can see that. But Dave is still a ***** 

It's more than just his attitude though. Dave THREE times abandoned his convoy (once with Maya and Tony, and TWICE with Phil, the last one because he wouldn't sit in the only restaurant in Coldfoot due to Tony being there), was tailgating Maya, and was about to deliver a load of pipes that HE damaged (from the poor hitching of the trailer) but wasn't going to say anything until someone else from the company was told about it. He intentionally shut off his CB so that Phil couldn't talk to him, meaning nobody else could talk to him either.

When he had to deliver those tires in that (obviously product-placed) Ford pickup, he was going on about how nobody was giving him any respect, and that the truckers were trying to run him off the road. I didn't see any such behavior from what the camera showed, and having driven the Dalton myself (albeit in summer) I never encountered the behavior that Dave was whining about.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Maui said:


> Of course with him out of the picture it gives Lisa a clear shot to win the load count so that is cool.


I always wondered if this "load count" crown was something dreamt up by the producers or did people like Alex and Hugh care about beating each other in the load count before the show started? Who cares about load count, really? Shouldn't who made the most money be more important? You took 20 loads and made $20,000. I took 18 loads and make $25,000. Congrats on your title!


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I always wondered if this "load count" crown was something dreamt up by the producers or did people like Alex and Hugh care about beating each other in the load count before the show started? Who cares about load count, really? Shouldn't who made the most money be more important? You took 20 loads and made $20,000. I took 18 loads and make $25,000. Congrats on your title!


Agree, it is probably something the producers dreamed up to make it more appealing to the TV audience. Same sort of crap you see on Ax Men with load counts there. :down:


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I would say it is definitely manufactured for the show but I think you have heard enough drivers talk about it, including Dave this season, that having the most loads may be a point of pride for them. 

I recently watched season 1 on Netflix and I think that during that season they actually did show dollars earned instead of a more generic load count.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Watched the season opener last night. 

No Lisa.

Not sure I am as interested in an all male version.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I think the ratings will be lower. Not that Lisa WAS the reason for watching the show but it gave it a continuing storyline from season to season. Plus she's not bad to look at depending on the EP.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Maui said:


> Watched the season opener last night.
> 
> No Lisa.
> 
> Not sure I am as interested in an all male version.





Ment said:


> I think the ratings will be lower. Not that Lisa WAS the reason for watching the show but it gave it a continuing storyline from season to season. Plus she's not bad to look at depending on the EP.


I agree with both of you. I'm not sure I'll hang around all season.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Especially since most of the men, with the exception of Alex, are a-holes most of the time. Even two of the three new guys they seem like they may be jerks.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

The one thing I did find amusing was Hugh and Rick driving their rigs like they were in Fast & Furious around some of those turns.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

What I don't like about this season is all the chest-puffing going around. The Alaska weather and terrain is not particularly forgiving of people with gigantic egos.

Already one of them, "Pork Chop", has shown that he's not the awesome trucker that he thinks he is. Just cranking the trailer stands left him winded, and on top of that he lowered them rather than raising them. A veteran trucker should know the proper direction, and even his trainer said that there are arrows painted on the trailer to show you. So much for his experience when he got to the "roller coaster", unless you consider turning your gearbox into tiny bits of metal "experience."

Hugh's cockiness finally got him when he took that corner too fast and planted his rig right into the deep snow. I bet he and Rick make their fellow Canadian truckers proud with their antics


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Think Rick will be a little easier on his rig now that he owns it? Nah.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

It also looks like the same rig he had last year, the one where the cameraman slammed the door on and Rick went ballistic on him. He bought one that is not only pre-owned, but "pre-abused" too.

I find it ironic he got all pissed off when someone slammed the door, but has no problem driving excessively fast on bumpy roads and causing springs to break.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was wondering if anybody still watches this


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Just joined Lisa's website to see what is going on. She said she chose not to be on this season. I left a question asking if she was still driving the ice roads. Will update if she answers.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

It's not worth watching without Lisa.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I can understand Lisa not wanting to be on (she's done Deadliest Roads as well so I suppose a whole year of cameras in her face would wear her down), but yeah, sausage fest isn't fun to watch.

At least Lisa could inject levity in the situation and provide a saner viewpoint.


----------

